# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Yeah yeah. Một khởi đầu vô cùng phấn khích dành cho tháng 11 này. Bắt đầu là khuyến mãi hấp dẫn đến Bangkok và Kuala Lumpur chỉ "0 VNĐ" của AirAsia, tiếp đến là các khuyến mãi Hè đến Tokyo, HongKong, Bali, London,... của các hãng Cathay Pacific, ANA, Singapore Airlines. Đủ hết các chặng nội địa đến Á, Âu. Đừng bỏ lỡ bất kỳ thông tin nào ở đây nhé và hãy chia sẻ cùng bạn bè!  :Smile: 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 8h - 8h90p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 90:00, 98:100, 99:100, 88:100, 812:100, 814:110, 88:00, 89:100, 90:90, 90:120, 99:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 8,0120,000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 8,0120,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 120p - 130p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 98:100, 811:90, 812:100, 814:911*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 9110,000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 9110,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 8h - 8h90p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 90:89, 90:110, 910:120, 911:911, 911:1112, 88:89, 810:110, 90:89*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 9110,000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 9110,000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 9h - 9h812p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 90:100, 99:812, 99:110, 910:89, 89:89, 810:100, 811:812, 812:00, 812:100, 813:00, 813:911, 814:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 8,1300,000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011 --> 014/011: 8,1300,000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 9h - 9h812p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 90:812, 910:911, 814:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011, 011/011: hết vé  *  09/011: 9,1400,000 VND  *  010/011, 014/011: 8,1300,000 VND  *  012/011: 9,1180,000 VND  *  013/011: 9,9130,000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011, 010/011: 9,1180,000 VND  *  011/011: 8,141312,000 VND  *  012/011 --> 014/011: 8,1300,000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 8h - 8h90p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 99:00, 811:90, 99:911*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011 --> 014/011: không có chuyến bay nào_Lượt về_: 08/011 --> 014/011: không có chuyến bay nào*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 9h - 9h812p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 88:812, 90:110, 98:120, 9:89, 911:89, 911:1212, 811:1012, 812:90, 813:90, 90:110*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_:  08/011: 8.12130.000 VND  *  09/011: 8.1190.000 VND  *  010/011: 8.980.000 VND  *  011/011, 014/011: 8.8120.000 VND  *  012/011, 013/011: 8.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: 8.8110.000 VND  *  09/011: 8.980.000 VND  *  010/011 --> 013/011: 8.8120.000 VND  *  014/011: 8.000.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 9h - 9h812p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 813:812, 90:812, 88:812*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 08/011: hết vé  *  09/011: 8,1180,000 VND  *  010/011 --> 012/011: 8,9130,000 VND  *  013/011: 8,090,000 VND  *  014/011: 8,8110,000 VND_Lượt về_: 08/011: 8,1490,000 VND  *  09/011: 8,1180,000  *  010/011 --> 012/011: 8,8110,000  *  013/011, 014/011: 8,090,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 123$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 02/04 - 07/04/2013Thời hạn bay: 01/01/2014 - 30/04/2014Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 08/04 - 14/04/2013Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## seoer.hlv

Hồng Nhung Booking bán vé máy bay đi Úc giá cực rẻ cho các bạn lựa chọn cùng với đội ngũ phục vụ chu đáo

----------


## hoaban

Bây giờ dịch vụ tiện thật.

----------


## vemaybaydikualalumpur

Trong tuyên bố ra ngày 5/9, Tập đoàn AirAsia cho biết vé của AirAsia và AirAsia X sẽ cung cấp cho cả các chuyến bay nội địa và quốc tế trong mạng lưới của AirAsia.
**

*Hồng Nhung booking* là nhà đại lý vé máy bay đi Kuala Lumpur cung cấp độc quyền cho hãng hàng không Air Asia tại Việt Nam về các chương trình bay khuyến mại rành cho tất cả mọi người muốn đi Malaysia.

Giá vé trọn gói đường bay trong nước sẽ từ 34 RM (khoảng 10,3 USD) và giá vé trọn gói cho các chuyến bay quốc tế sẽ là từ 68 RM (20,6 USD) cho các tuyến bay đến Thái Lan và Indonesia, đến Singapore từ 49 RM (14,8 USD), Ấn Độ từ 173 RM (52,3 USD), Trung Quốc từ 135 RM (40,8 USD), Myanmar từ 158 RM (47,8 USD) và Việt Nam, Lào và Campuchia từ 134 RM (40,5 USD).

AirAsia X, chi nhánh cung cấp dịch vụ các tuyến bay đường dài của hãng hàng không giá rẻ AirAsia, cho biết hãng cũng sẽ giảm 20% giá vé cho các điểm đến đường dài tới Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, Australia, Nhật Bản và Nepal

----------

